# What's the Best Way to Remove a Dual Pro II Memory Stick



## Marrow Man (Jan 17, 2010)

Help! I was trying to see if a Dual Pro II memory stick would fit into the media slot (SD card slot) on my laptop. Well, it "fit" but only too well. The thing has now disappeared into the slot and I can't get it out. Gravity doesn't work. I don't know if there's anything (like tweezers) that I can use that won't damage the slot. Any suggestions?


----------



## etexas (Jan 17, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Help! I was trying to see if a Dual Pro II memory stick would fit into the media slot (SD card slot) on my laptop. Well, it "fit" but only too well. The thing has now disappeared into the slot and I can't get it out. Gravity doesn't work. I don't know if there's anything (like tweezers) that I can use that won't damage the slot. Any suggestions?


 Tim I have no answers but, I needed a laugh your words "gravity doesn't work," did it... LOL... works for most things....


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 17, 2010)

I just didn't want someone saying, "Well, have you tried turning the thing upside down?"


----------



## etexas (Jan 17, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> I just didn't want someone saying, "Well, have you tried turning the thing upside down?"


Hey...just NEVER...ever let gravity not be the first "tool" you reach for man!!! It is what divides us from Chimps!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, how MacGyver is this. I found a message board online (what does it say that enough people have had the exact same problem that 4+ pages of responses were posted) and here was the suggestion: take a heavy stock piece of paper and get a piece of scotch tape. Stick the tape to the piece of paper but leave a little of it exposed. Slide it in the slot under the memory stick and use the paper until the tape sticks to the card, then slide it out. It worked!


----------



## Berean (Jan 17, 2010)

Way to go, dad.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 17, 2010)

Now, Tim, DON'T DO THAT AGAIN!!!


----------



## etexas (Jan 17, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Now, Tim, DON'T DO THAT AGAIN!!!


 
Listen to Wayne! And quit playing your food as well! Crying out loud. Your PB&J all over the place! Give him a wet-wipe.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 17, 2010)

My wife did this once in her HP. She used a pair of tweezers and just pulled it right out! Easy breezy.


----------



## Edward (Jan 17, 2010)

I had several suggestions that I was quite sure would work to get it out, but then I got to this unreasonable restriction:



> that won't damage the slot.


 
so I didn't offer them up. 

Glad it turned out well in the end, even without using a hammer.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL.

Did you ever have a similar situation with a grilled cheese sandwich and the VCR? A friend of mine did but there *was* damage involved.


----------

